# How is the striper fishing at Meldahl dam this time of year?



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a friend coming down from New Philly to striper fish. How is the fishing at Meldahl Dam? I know the are building the hydro station and I have not been able to get down to fish there this year but I was hoping to point him in the right direction.. Any help would be great..


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Was there about a month ago. Caught just enough to keep me there. Plus one decent gar. Hammered the white bass Sunday about 1/2 mile east of fern bank on the north side. Caught them all on white curly tail and chrome and blue crank bait. I was just past the creek down from fern bank. Don't know t)3 name of the creek. Hope this helps.


----------

